# Til Death Do Us Part



## EN Publishing (Jul 22, 2022)

It's Friday 22nd July, here's what we've been up to at EN Publishing this week.

Til Death Do Us Part: Adventures With Heart For 5E​Are you looking for adventures to put in your 5E games that tug at your players' heart strings?  Til Death Do Us Part: Adventures With Heart For DnD5E launched on Kickstarter.

This is our last mini-quickstarter for a while, so this is also your LAST CHANCE to grab up to 17 other 5E softcover books (or PDFs) available in the last of our mini-quickstarters for some time. Check it out here.


 A Royal Wedding. For common folk, weddings are simple gatherings that celebrate the binding of two individuals. Royal weddings are far more lavish affairs where the ruling families of kingdoms or nations are bound together with potentially world changing economic, political, and mili- tary consequences. They often last for days or weeks and can bankrupt kingdoms. An event you can easily plug in to your 5E games. Designed by Chris Rippee, illustrated by Yihyoung Li.
 The Business of Emotion. An adventure for 3-5 characters of levels 2-3. The village of Lanidor is suffering from an enchanted "summer of love". Can the PCs figure out what's going on? Designed by Paul Okeshm.
 Bastards Revenge. An adventure for 4-5 character of levels 3-5. With decades of adventuring behind him it’s finally time for Talladio Mihrad to rest his blade and settle down. Unfortunately however this charismatic vagabond’s past is coming back to haunt him—he was a glorious monster slayer and hero to many, but he also sired copious children that are all now tracking him down to exact vengeance for their abandonment! Designed by Mike Myler, illustrated by Claudio Pozas.
 A Trade of Bride and Pride. An adventure for 3-4 character of levels 4-8. The party is tasked with saving the wife of a local guard captain, joining his longtime paladin companion to deliver the ransom to her kidnappers. The trade is not so simple however, and when the adventurers meet the brigands amidst the shipwrecks of Hull's Breach they discover just how terribly complex the situation is—and must make a decision of no small consequence. Designed by Liz Orchard, illustrated by Jori Hollander.
 Cold Love. An adventure for 4-5 characters of levels 5-9. The seasons should have passed but spring still hasn't arrived—almost as if winter's chill is stalking the adventurers. Soon they realize the truth of the situation and discover that one of the party members has inadvertently won over the love of a powerful cold elemental, Gelissa the Spirit of Winter, and though her affection for them might be red hot it's too cool to be sustained. Designed by Andrew Angelbrite, illustrated by Claudio Pozas.
Level Up Adventures in Zeitgeist Pre-Orders​
If you have pre-ordered the Adventures in Zeitgeist books in the US, you'll be pleased to know they are being shipped out next week!

You'll receive a tracking email from QML next week in the US, and the following week if you are in Canada.

*Level Up: Combat Maneuvers Card Deck Pre-Orders*​
The Combat Maneuvers Card Deck of 176 cards will save you time, and give a visual reference of the combat maneuvers your character has learned in your Level Up 5E games.

You can pre-order them on our site here. 

Pre-orders will ship from our North American warehouse late August 2022, and will ship from our UK warehouse to the rest of the world in September 2022.

That's all for this week! Keep an eye on all our EN Live content for July by looking at our content calendar at enliverpg.com/schedule

Jessica | Business Manager


----------

